# whiskey face



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I SWEAR she is mildly retahhhhhded.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We have looked into the face of evil and we are theirs....


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

The caption for that photo in the paper today was that the shot was Crown Royal. I want to see the look on her face right _after _she downed it, not before.

Of course "whiskey face" is an appropriate title, considering you'd need about a half-dozen of those before even considering........you know.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not even if we were marooned together on a deserted island, with 40 cases of Jack Daniels, and nothing to eat except oysters and Viagra pills.

I'd have to pull a Tom Hanks and choose Wilson. Sorry Hill.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Half a dozen Bruce. Man you got some low standards.....


Notice I said _you'd _need a half-dozen shots, not me. 

I'd puke and pass out before I could reach that level of intoxication.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Notice I said _you'd _need a half-dozen shots, not me.
> 
> I'd puke and pass out before I could reach that level of intoxication.


I would rather drink myself into an alcohol induced coma rather than even think of the notion you speak of. 
:alcoholi: P: :uc:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good thing none of you guys would hit it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

She's got gross old-man hands.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You're right. A google image query of "Hillary's hands" revealed this; 








Time for a manicure?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lmao


----------

